# Help! Cant decide sequoyah or schrauderhaus k9!



## JEVON

I need help with deciding between 2 breeders that I have been looking at for a working line puppy. They are sequoyah german shephers located in TN and Schrauderhaus K9 they are located in WA. I am in Alabama so as far as location goes I like the fact that I am 2 hrs and 30 mins from Sequoyah as opposed to the more than 10 hrs from Washington. I am however willing to have the puppy shipped as long as she is the right fit for my family. First let me start by saying I have owned a GSD before and am aware of the pros and the cons of the breed. 

I have a 6 yr old child and a 8 month old non human child (kitten)
I am looking for a female of ddr or czech linage or both.
I would prefer a puppy from 8wks to 16 wks of age.
As far as spaying goes I will spay once she is 2 yrs old I never plan to breed (if my child wants to see the wonder of new life being born she can watch Animal Planet or Discovery lol)
Would like to have her trained in protection by a professional
She will be kept indoors and aloud outside and exercised reguraly I am a runner although as to not hinder her puppy development I will not make her run with me until its time.
This is optional but if possible I would like to have her trained as a seizure alert dog as well I am not sure if you can have a GSD that has the both the temperment for protection and seizure alert if anyone knows if this is possible please respond. (6 yr old has about 4 seizures out of the year non life threatning)
she will be crate trained
she will be my 3rd child so to speak
I would like her to be a dark sable
Would like to get in January or Feb 2012 but willing to wait till March
I am willing to look at other breeders if recomended.


----------



## KZoppa

Personally I like *sequoyah *but really you would have to talk to the breeder(s) about your desires. I'm honestly not sure i've ever even looked at the other breeder. There is a member here who has a gorgeous male from Sequoyah that most everyone is in love with. He's a handsome one. 

To my knowledge, training a seizure alert dog, the dog has to have the natural ability already to pick up on the oncoming seizure to alert to it and not all dogs have the ability or show it. Often times however, a dog that has formed a strong bond with the one prone to seizures (sometimes just a bond to the family is more than enough), they will alert naturally. 

Also can I just say THANK YOU!!! for the animal planet or discovery channel comment. That is awesome. I've said that before but its great to hear someone else think that way. Wish more people would instead of BYB. 

No matter where you choose to go, i wish you the best of luck and cant wait to see puppy pictures!


----------



## W.Oliver

I spent a week training with Sherle at a seminar in Florida last year. She is a really nice person, down to earth, and from what I experienced, she has nice dogs. Not every dog in every litter is going to be an SDA, SchH, or PSA caliber dog, but odds are more likely with a kennel like Sequoyah.

Couple of comments on your post....sending the dog out for training, in my view, does not produce the dog I would want. The dog will work better for you, and bond with you more, if you train the dog. To me, there is a big difference in how a dog performs when it does something because it has been trained to do it -vs.- a dog doing it because it loves you, has bonded with you, and wants to please and protect the person it loves above all else.

Not to mention, training your own dog is an awesome experience, and good exercise.

My other comment is don't shop color, shop for a dog of solid nerve, and excellent temperament. All I knew when I was waiting for a pup was that I wanted a male, and I didn't want a black. I have a black female!...but her nerve is like granite, her bites are deep and hard, her drives are off the charts, and her temperament is excellent. This dog works hard on the training field, comes home and allows my five year old daughter to dress her up for a tea party....sure she grabs the teddy bear in the next seat once in awhile, but immediately gives it up when my daughter says "aus!".

Best of luck...my vote is Sequoyah!


----------



## JEVON

Ty so much for the recommendation I need to explain when meant professional trained I meant a Professional showing me what to do not sending her out to get trained lol and color is last on my list its just something i prefer but im open to other options






W.Oliver said:


> I spent a week training with Sherle at a seminar in Florida last year. She is a really nice person, down to earth, and from what I experienced, she has nice dogs. Not every dog in every litter is going to be an SDA, SchH, or PSA caliber dog, but odds are more likely with a kennel like Sequoyah.
> 
> Couple of comments on your post....sending the dog out for training, in my view, does not produce the dog I would want. The dog will work better for you, and bond with you more, if you train the dog. To me, there is a big difference in how a dog performs when it does something because it has been trained to do it -vs.- a dog doing it because it loves you, has bonded with you, and wants to please and protect the person it loves above all else.
> 
> Not to mention, training your own dog is an awesome experience, and good exercise.
> 
> My other comment is don't shop color, shop for a dog of solid nerve, and excellent temperament. All I knew when I was waiting for a pup was that I wanted a male, and I didn't want a black. I have a black female!...but her nerve is like granite, her bites are deep and hard, her drives are off the charts, and her temperament is excellent. This dog works hard on the training field, comes home and allows my five year old daughter to dress her up for a tea party....sure she grabs the teddy bear in the next seat once in awhile, but immediately gives it up when my daughter says "aus!".
> 
> Best of luck...my vote is Sequoyah!


----------



## GSDElsa

Not sure anything on your list is going to help you narrow down the breeder.

Go with your gut. What one speaks to you more? Personally if a breeder is on your list that is that cclose I would be hard pressed to go all the way to wa.


----------



## BR870

When I was looking for a breeder, I spent some time on the phone with Sherle from Sequoyah. She was awesome! If looking for a family companion, I would go with a puppy from her no hesitation.


----------



## carmspack

do you have specific litters from either breeder in mind?


----------



## JEVON

Yes for Schraderhaus it is 
Lord von den Grauen von Monstab X Elfie vom Klodener Riss

For Sequoyah it is Moira XKen von der Grube Waldecke





carmspack said:


> do you have specific litters from either breeder in mind?


----------



## carmspack

not taking from or giving business to anyone - just looking at the pedigrees I would be inclined to select consideration number one which is V Lord von den Grauen von Monstab - German Shepherd Dog x V Elfie vom Klödener Riss - German Shepherd Dog combined would read Mating test - German Shepherd Dog breeder Schraderhaus 

pedigree number two bred by Sequoyah would be 
Ken von der Grube Waldecke - German Shepherd Dog x Moira vom Haus Hoengen - German Shepherd Dog combination of pups then would be 
Mating test - German Shepherd Dog

This is not a comment about the breeders because I would be comfortable with either one . I did have a Schraderhaus male "Iwo" - who was through and through solid character .
I applaud Sequoyah for being so forthright in her description of Moira . They said Moira Upcoming Litter

Even so , before seeing that comment , I would have expected the upcomming litter to be a little too much for the OP . Great sport and service dog . 

As far as litter number one -- I have experience past and present with most of the names on the pedigree -- seem to be very adaptable .

showing you this only to show familiarity with dogs in selection number one
I have http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=577173 and http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=694273 


Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## W.Oliver

Jevon,

Let me add, just because I had personal experience with Sherle and her dogs, does not mean Schraderhaus is any less of a good kennel. In fact, I looked at theit site briefly and was impressed with what I saw. I simply have no knowledge or experience with them. Like GSDElsa stated, me personally, I would tend to go with the kennel closer to home.

Best of luck

Wayne


----------



## carmspack

both kennels are good , I would go with the litter that is more suitable , not selecting by proximity . In the end it may be one of them or a new prospect on the horizon -- any one know of some litters of interest for this person?
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Exactly. When I lived in Oregon I knew many Shraderhaus dogs and they are good dogs.


----------



## W.Oliver

carmspack said:


> ... I would go with the litter that is more suitable , not selecting by proximity .


Very fair statement...going with proximity is somewhat akin to shopping color.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

I know a few Schraderhaus dogs and I love them! Jean does a good job matching puppies with people!


----------



## doggiedad

there's a dog for you in the color you want. good dogs
come in all colors along with good genetics. i'm not sure why people
say don't pick a dog by color. you don't have to compromise
anything because you have a color you like more than others.



JEVON said:


> Ty so much for the recommendation I need to explain when meant professional trained I meant a Professional showing me what to do not sending her out to get trained lol and color is last on my list its just something i prefer but im open to other options


----------



## doggiedad

thought you were against shopping by color???



W.Oliver said:


> Jevon,
> 
> Let me add, just because I had personal experience with Sherle and her dogs, does not mean Schraderhaus is any less of a good kennel. In fact, I looked at theit site briefly and was impressed with what I saw. I simply have no knowledge or experience with them.
> 
> >>>>> Like GSDElsa stated, me personally, I would tend to go with the kennel closer to home.<<<<<
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Wayne





W.Oliver said:


> Very fair statement...going with proximity is somewhat akin to shopping color.


----------



## damaya

I have a Sequoyah dog. It was a first time breeding and they are choosing to repeat it again. I have nothing but good things to say about my experience with Sherle and Shari. Lots of good advice to be found here on this site too.

Icon over the last 10 months.



>





>





>





>


Moira was the first Sequoyah dog I met and she is a very nice dog.


----------



## W.Oliver

doggiedad said:


> thought you were against shopping by color???


That was the point you missed in my agreement with carmspack. My puppy selection was based on nerve and temperment, not color. In fact, I don't care for black GSDs, but the black GSD I have is rock solid.

Having said that, I made the statement, "I would tend to go with the kennel closer to home". Carmspack made the statement, "I would go with the litter that is more suitable , not selecting by proximity".

Carmspack's logic is sound, and I recognized that with the notion of shopping proximity is akin to shopping color, in that the first priority should be a pup that is suitable for the buyer in nerve and temperament, regardless the kennel location or color.....basically I was simply tipping my hat to Carmspack because when you're right, you're right.

Hope this clarifies?


----------



## JEVON

*mor info on Ikon*

Actually found out that Moira breeding didnt take just did my application for Rayna X patron Litter which your dog is out of could you tell me ur experienced with him and sherle please. I have more or less decided on them.




damaya said:


> I have a Sequoyah dog. It was a first time breeding and they are choosing to repeat it again. I have nothing but good things to say about my experience with Sherle and Shari. Lots of good advice to be found here on this site too.
> 
> Icon over the last 10 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moira was the first Sequoyah dog I met and she is a very nice dog.


----------



## TechieDog

Sherle and Shari are great to deal with. Love Patron too . Good luck.


----------



## damaya

JEVON- pm sent


----------



## christinaekenn

Nothing against Sequoyah but I have purchased 2 dogs from Schraderhaus. Zanto, My first had mild dysplasia and Jean stood completely behind us! He has super character and stable nerves. He is from Lux and Xena Ort CS. He is living with family now.

My "replacement" is from AceOfNike and Yumi- named Trauma. He is a smaller male but also SUPER character. If either of these two boys are a judgment of her program, then she is producing incredibly stable dogs. Kids, other intact males, 4 week old kittens, chickens, horses, different floors, big crowds, loud noises- nothing phases them in the least bit. He has great drives, good in the house, and wonderful grips. 

Lots of videos of either dog on my vimeo but here are a few:

Our BH title (not our best- my first schutzhund trial and I was very nervous)- Trauma BH on Vimeo

Start of outs in bitework- Trauma working outs for the second time on Vimeo

Jean always stays in touch with us and is very supportive!


----------



## aManicCookie

I have a Sequoyah dog. Sherle has been nothing but amazing to me since I got him. She's always anwering my emails and helping me in anyway possible.  I do not know much about the other breeder. 

Ps. Also wanted to add my dogs degree in here. He is from Raven and Quasi. Great dog, strong/dominant drive, but as sweet as a kitten.  He's done amazing in everything I've ever asked of him and is a perfect companion as well.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=714328

Goodluck!


----------



## jaggirl47

christinaekenn said:


> Nothing against Sequoyah but I have purchased 2 dogs from Schraderhaus. Zanto, My first had mild dysplasia and Jean stood completely behind us! He has super character and stable nerves. He is from Lux and Xena Ort CS. He is living with family now.
> 
> My "replacement" is from AceOfNike and Yumi- named Trauma. He is a smaller male but also SUPER character. If either of these two boys are a judgment of her program, then she is producing incredibly stable dogs. Kids, other intact males, 4 week old kittens, chickens, horses, different floors, big crowds, loud noises- nothing phases them in the least bit. He has great drives, good in the house, and wonderful grips.
> 
> Lots of videos of either dog on my vimeo but here are a few:
> 
> Our BH title (not our best- my first schutzhund trial and I was very nervous)- Trauma BH on Vimeo
> 
> Start of outs in bitework- Trauma working outs for the second time on Vimeo
> 
> Jean always stays in touch with us and is very supportive!


 
I have to agree with the comment on Jean. She lives down the road from me. When I first moved to Washington, I contacted her for info on the area. I don't even have a pup from her but she has been amazing answering my millions of questions. The club I train with also has a couple of Schraderhaus dogs. They are wonderful! Temperment, type, everything. Absolutely beautiful and extremely smart. I have also met other dogs in her kennel at my club's herding day. You would not go wrong with Jean.


----------



## TechieDog

aManicCookie said:


> I have a Sequoyah dog. Sherle has been nothing but amazing to me since I got him. She's always anwering my emails and helping me in anyway possible.  I do not know much about the other breeder.
> 
> Ps. Also wanted to add my dogs degree in here. He is from Raven and Quasi. Great dog, strong/dominant drive, but as sweet as a kitten.  He's done amazing in everything I've ever asked of him and is a perfect companion as well.
> 
> Godric Gryffindor vom Sequoyahhaus - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> Goodluck!


I have to agree with aManicCookie. I have a puppy from Sherle - Sequoyah Shepherds. Sherle and Shari have both been wonderful before I got Kato and with complete support since I have had him. He is also a fantastic dog. I feel like I hit a homerun!


----------



## Smithie86

christinaekenn said:


> Nothing against Sequoyah but I have purchased 2 dogs from Schraderhaus. Zanto, My first had mild dysplasia and Jean stood completely behind us! He has super character and stable nerves. He is from Lux and Xena Ort CS. He is living with family now.
> 
> My "replacement" is from AceOfNike and Yumi- named Trauma. He is a smaller male but also SUPER character. If either of these two boys are a judgment of her program, then she is producing incredibly stable dogs. Kids, other intact males, 4 week old kittens, chickens, horses, different floors, big crowds, loud noises- nothing phases them in the least bit. He has great drives, good in the house, and wonderful grips.
> 
> Lots of videos of either dog on my vimeo but here are a few:
> 
> Our BH title (not our best- my first schutzhund trial and I was very nervous)- Trauma BH on Vimeo
> 
> Start of outs in bitework- Trauma working outs for the second time on Vimeo
> 
> Jean always stays in touch with us and is very supportive!


Hi Christina!!!!!


----------



## Smithie86

Patron is owned by a friend who literally lives a few miles from us. Excellent pedigree. Nice dog.


----------



## tsteves

JEVON said:


> Actually found out that Moira breeding didnt take just did my application for Rayna X patron Litter which your dog is out of could you tell me ur experienced with him and sherle please. I have more or less decided on them.


Hello there!! We are looking at Sequoyah as well. I would love a pup from Rayna and Patron but hubby says we need to wait a few months so we are going to go with a pup from Cora/Esko (Esko is actually a male from our second choice breeder) as long as the breeding is successful. 

Good luck with your pup! Hope you find exactly what you are looking for. :wub:


----------

